# ESXI - PFSense Configuration issue.



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all,
Please see Network Diagram attached.

Thank you in advanced for any advice offered.

What I am trying to achieve is to set pfsense up on a 10. Private ip range which will just be for me and my room and route my other VM's through it. trying to keep this separate from the parents 192 network.

I would in normal circumstances place the esxi host as the first node and disable the features of the .254 BT Router however I live with my parents and it is in fact there router. I can't place it there as I would log all the families’ traffic.

So I think I want Lan to be 10.0.0.1 and the wan to be the 192 range network.

The issue are that I can’t access https://10.0.0.1 for the pfsense login web GUI? I think its misconfigured somehow or I haven’t done something with ESXI Vsphere client. However I can ping the BT router – 192.168.1.254 from the pf sense box?

What do I set the WAN as?

I’m really confused :S

Thanks again

Grant


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Try removing the 's' from http. :smile:


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you very much! It looks good and look forward to sticking around.

I have tried http:// and it say's err connection time out. I also attempted a ping from my pc.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

This is not really my area of expertise but the http thing was my best guess. When I tried it on my own machine, with the 's', it timed out but without the 's', I got a page with a yellow background.

I didn't know what the address represents but I see now that its used as default IP for some types of network routers. My router is DLink so I guess its directing me to that, somehow.

Standby and I'll see if I can get you some expert help.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

If you're trying to ping the LAN address of the esx host from the BT home hub network it's not going to work if the BT router doesn't have a route to the 10.0.0.x network.

You should be able to NAT the 10.0.0.1 address to a 192.168.1.x address on the pfsense box.


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

DeeJay,
Yeah it should point to the PFSense web GUI to login and configure.
That's not a problem I appreciate the help and advice none the less!

Mitch, 
That makes some sense to me! THANK YOU!

Anyone got any idea on how I can get onto the PFSense GUI to set the NAT rule as it isn't currently loading? 

Thanks again all!

Grant


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

No problem, Grant! Glad to see you're getting the help you need. :thumb:


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

If you have some way to access the gui you can configure NAT through that:
https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Outbound_NAT


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks,

I can't get onto the pfsense GUI when set to 10.0.0.1 but is iset it to 192.168.1.1 as a LAN address I can.

Would it be just an out bound rule I would need?

Thanks Guys


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I'm not 100% certain regarding the pfsense box but if it's anything like a normal firewall (stateful) then you should only need to NAT from the lan (10.x.x.x) to the wan address of 192.x.x.x 

Give it a go and if you do have any problems let us know and we'll assist further.


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you!

Yes PFsense is a stateful FW.

I will change it to 192 login make the change and then change it back to 10. and hopefully that will do it.

Cheers


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have attempted the NAT rule and I am still unable to access the 10.0.0.1 web gui.

I have attached screen shot of my NAT Rule.

I appreciate any help.

Cheers 

Grant


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You'll also need to create a Nat rule that forwards from 10.0.0.1 to the wan address on port 443.


----------



## GMac1989 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

Is that not what I've done there?

Thanks


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

The NAT rule you created is for the entire subnet your lan is on. You'll need to add the static Nat entry with the required port in order to connect to the gui.


----------

